# hello squatters! let's make friends!



## adaline (Oct 22, 2014)

My bus mate and i are new to travel, and our first destination it's Nola by Halloween! We're looking for a parking spot for our home, cat friendly and safe! We are also looking for comrades!! We will be busking\street performing for $,and will likely get jobs (spanging ain't our style) please holla if you have tips!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

man, so jealous, i miss nola... it was my home base between travels for about 5 years. i sent you a pm about parking spots!


----------



## sucuri (Oct 22, 2014)

I think you'll find plenty of comrades in nola


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 23, 2014)

It seems like a lot of people have plans to be in nola for halloween. I've never been, but I'm thinking about checking it out for halloween. If I do end up going, I'll let you know cause I'm probably going to be the only one of my friends willing to go to nola for the weeknd haha


----------



## adaline (Oct 23, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> man, so jealous, i miss nola... it was my home base between travels for about 5 years. i sent you a pm about parking spots!


We are stoked it's our first destination! Neither of us have ever even visited.


----------



## adaline (Oct 23, 2014)

kaichulita said:


> It seems like a lot of people have plans to be in nola for halloween. I've never been, but I'm thinking about checking it out for halloween. If I do end up going, I'll let you know cause I'm probably going to be the only one of my friends willing to go to nola for the weeknd haha


Voodoo Halloween? These are my hopes!


----------



## moopy (Oct 23, 2014)

hi adaline :>


----------



## deleted user (Oct 26, 2014)

In just 40 minutes upstate, if you figure out some plans ill come down to party with you folks!


----------



## Ferryn (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll be through NOLA the middle of November, if anyone is around. I plan to get into the flooded Six Flags by any means necessary. If that's a terrible idea, tell me now.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 26, 2014)

Ferryn said:


> I'll be through NOLA the middle of November, if anyone is around. I plan to get into the flooded Six Flags by any means necessary. If that's a terrible idea, tell me now.



don't believe anyone that says there isn't awesome shit to see there. i didn't go (when it was first abandoned) cause a friend said it wasn't worth the trip, then folks started publishing all these pics and it's fucking way interesting at the least, and epic at the most, so i regret not going.


----------



## Ferryn (Oct 26, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> don't believe anyone that says there isn't awesome shit to see there. i didn't go (when it was first abandoned) cause a friend said it wasn't worth the trip, then folks started publishing all these pics and it's fucking way interesting at the least, and epic at the most, so i regret not going.


It certainly peaks my interest, I just imagined it's fairly well guarded. It's worth a stakeout.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 26, 2014)

Ferryn said:


> It certainly peaks my interest, I just imagined it's fairly well guarded. It's worth a stakeout.



from everyone i talked to it's not that bad. sure, there's security, but as long as you keep a low profile they won't notice you. if i had to guess, it's probably a 7/10 on the difficulty scale.


----------



## sketchytravis (Oct 27, 2014)

i wanted to head there to visit friends for halloween. but the people that were going to go with me ended up getting like friends, significant others, and jobs... so like, they have llives now. sooo im almost guaranteed not. maybe next year. i really wanted to. but, its whatever.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 28, 2014)

Lets be original! NOLA for Halloween!


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 28, 2014)

Everyone, literally everyone, even my friend I havnt heard from in two years will be in nola for halloween. Its a crusty invasion, this is 2spooky4me


----------



## Corinne (Oct 30, 2014)

lol im also in new orleans for halloween. and i also live in a vehicle  welcome!


----------



## Stimp (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey there! I am in nola too working voodoo fest until about the 3rd of november then heading to orlando for another fest from about the 4th to 10th. Ill shoot you a message!

Some cool places to check out that I have frequented thus far are.
-Fair Grinds (where im at now/coffee shop with wifi in mid city)
-Harrys corner (dive bar with cheap drinks in French quarter)
-Winn Dixie (grocery store, good place to get dry goods/food that will last for a good price or beer; Mid-city)
theres a lot of cool stuff in french quarter and obviously its a good place to busk, but its expensive; to squatter standards so I try to do most of my spending in mid city or farther out of the CBD.


----------



## Finns Phillips (Nov 6, 2014)

Comrades here with car in VA right now looking to escape.the cold soon if a meet up is possible hup! !!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 23, 2014)

@adaline , how did your nola halloween go? anything particularly cool happen? and how did those parking spots i showed you work out?


----------



## deleted user (Nov 24, 2014)

Did anyone see leftover crack? i was devastated when i found out they were out there


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 25, 2014)

i never heard about that.


----------



## deleted user (Nov 25, 2014)

I found out late on their fb page.


----------

